# First Fursuit Head



## SageTea (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey guys! So I've decided to have a go at making a partial and this is my first attempt at a head. I thought it would be a good idea to post pics and update you guys as I go so I can maybe get some tips from you and update you on techniques I use and mistakes I might make. So far I'm at the point of furring. but I took some progress pictures along the way! Any advice/comments are appreciated. c:
*Materials:*
Plastic sheets
Faux fur
Faux Leather
Fleece
Buckram
Acrylic paint
High density foam (green)
Low density foam (white)
Sewing pins
Needle and thread
Hot glue
Plastic bags
Duct tape
Various cutting tools




 
*Pic 1: Veerryy early WIP of the head base. It took me about 3 hours to get to this point.*


 
*Pic 2: Base before it was smoothed out into the exact shape I wanted. It took me about 5 hours to get it like this.*


 
*Pic 3: Nearly finished base with eyes in for reference (they are not installed yet) It took me close to 8 hours to get here. *


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

SageTea said:


> Hey guys! So I've decided to have a go at making a partial and this is my first attempt at a head. I thought it would be a good idea to post pics and update you guys as I go so I can maybe get some tips from you and update you on techniques I use and mistakes I might make. So far I'm at the point of furring. but I took some progress pictures along the way! Any advice/comments are appreciated. c:
> *Materials:*
> Plastic sheets
> Faux fur
> ...


Wow! So far so good!


----------



## SageTea (Oct 4, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow! So far so good!


Thank you! c:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

SageTea said:


> Thank you! c:


Looks like its gonna be great! And those ears!!! Awsome! Can't wait to see it with it's fur.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice. Lookin good.


----------



## SageTea (Oct 5, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Nice. Lookin good.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Looks like its gonna be great! And those ears!!! Awsome! Can't wait to see it with it's fur.


Thanks guys! c:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 5, 2016)

SageTea said:


> Thanks guys! c:


You're welcome! Would have replied sooner but I had reply restrictions.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Oct 10, 2016)

That's really good, I never would have guessed it was your first head! Have you started adding the fur yet?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 3, 2017)

Have u finished it?


----------

